# pictures of Sage



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

So I've never really shown you guys any pictures of sage. Sorry for the quality it's a cell phone


our first hike together, she did great off leash!






















































Here are some from the top, do you think she is too skinny?


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

He's adorable!!! He looks a lot like my pup! 









Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kejasa (Jul 8, 2012)

Her body is a lot like my pup's. I am always worrying that mine is too skinny too, but the vets have assured me that she is just fine. If your pup is like mine, one day she looks thin and the next day she looks like she is starting to bulk up a little.


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Very cute!
Love the name you got to figure with a name like sage they've got to be from Colorado!


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Kejasa said:


> Her body is a lot like my pup's. I am always worrying that mine is too skinny too, but the vets have assured me that she is just fine. If your pup is like mine, one day she looks thin and the next day she looks like she is starting to bulk up a little.


Yeah the vet told me that she is a healthy weight


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Maggies Dad said:


> Very cute!
> Love the name you got to figure with a name like sage they've got to be from Colorado!


Yeah after my fiance and i picked her up we were driving over a pass on the way home. And i looked out the window And saw some sage brush and said hey! What about sage?? It fits her perfect


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I think everyone who never owned a GSD before think that their puppies are skinny including me  She is not skinnny. You are suppose to feel their ribs easely and they should have a wastline. If you can actually see their ribs only then they are too skinny. Anyway lean dog is much healthier than a chubby dog.


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

coulter said:


> Yeah after my fiance and i picked her up we were driving over a pass on the way home. And i looked out the window And saw some sage brush and said hey! What about sage?? It fits her perfect


It's a Great Name

And Yes if you're up in the mountains then all you see for miles is sage! haha... Never thought of it as a name though?
and I do Love the smell of it when you're out riding horses through it or camping.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the better the muscle tone , the better the ligament and cartilage , the better the chance for good hip results .
skinny can be from digestive problems or nutrition denied or deficit. I have lean pups , but they are as firm as pythons -- I wish I could put a pup through the screen for you to feel. lean and mean-


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

AAwww...Sage is too cute.

I would say your pup looks good. I prefer leaner dogs versus heavier dogs...easier on their hips too.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

coulter you and sage look perfect for each other - great couple
I would say the dog is too lean , there is too much of a difference between the ribs and the groin.
Your dog is in an active state of growth which is taxing on the immune , there needs to be some cushion , some reserve , and the building blocks for all that growth 
what are you feeding by the way?


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

More like what is he NOT feeding lol  poor guy fed the pup different dog food and she has issues with all her foods that's why she is a bit too skinny. She will get better once he gets appropriate food and makes sure the dog doesn't have parasites. Sorry OP to answer Carmen's question for you I was on the thread I figured I'll just say it...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh I guess I missed that !


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

julie87 said:


> More like what is he NOT feeding lol  poor guy fed the pup different dog food and she has issues with all her foods that's why she is a bit too skinny. She will get better once he gets appropriate food and makes sure the dog doesn't have parasites. Sorry OP to answer Carmen's question for you I was on the thread I figured I'll just say it...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lol thanks, now that you made me sound like an idiot. 
Is it my fault that no food has worked for her so far? I've been doing my best to get her appropriate food, but like i said nothing agrees with her


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for all of the positive replies guys!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what have you been feeding?


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

carmspack said:


> what have you been feeding?


Look up my thread " what do i try next?" It's currently on the active topics


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

coulter said:


> Lol thanks, now that you made me sound like an idiot.
> Is it my fault that no food has worked for her so far? I've been doing my best to get her appropriate food, but like i said nothing agrees with her


Of course its not your fault but you should still check for parasites I know you heard enough of me saying this but it doesn't hurt to check...Good luck


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Great name! I have a Sage also.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cute puppy, I had a LC named Sage when I was growing up


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

She's adorable. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

julie87 said:


> Of course its not your fault but you should still check for parasites I know you heard enough of me saying this but it doesn't hurt to check...Good luck


Thanks, i am going to take a sample in to test for parasites tomorrow. Is there any way of identifying parasites in her stool?


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Great name! I have a Sage also.





JakodaCD OA said:


> very cute puppy, I had a LC named Sage when I was growing up





Angelina03 said:


> She's adorable. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks guys! I love taking and posting pictures of her!!


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

So i was very proud of Sage today, she did this great self stack









She was at work with me today, just like every day, but i guess she was cold because she sat in front of my work light for hours lol she would stare at it or curl up in front of it haha


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Aww so cute. Where do u work?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

julie87 said:


> Aww so cute. Where do u work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I do plumbing in CO


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

So her stool test result came back negative. So I'm at a loss


----------

